# window won't stay up



## carolb4 (Sep 23, 2011)

Can I replace whatever part is missing that will keep my bedroom window up when I raise it?  They are not wood framed windows.  Aluminum I guess.


----------



## Ron6519 (Sep 24, 2011)

The windows have balances, one on each side of the window sash to counterbalance the sashes weight.  One or both of yours broke.
Before you remove the sash, be sure you have a source for the replacement part.  These are specialized parts, you will not find in hardware or big box stores.
Look in the local yellow pages or the internet for a local supplier.
As these things are sized to the sash and vary in design, you should bring the broken one to the store with you so they can match it.
Replace both sides while you're at it.  They usually run $10-15 each.


----------



## spaz2965 (Sep 24, 2011)

I would first make sure that the window is in correctly, sometimes on tilt in windows they are not put into the keeper and that will allow the window to not stay up like you have said, also if you could post a picture of the window would also help, no if it is a storm window then you will see the broken peice. Hope this helps.


----------



## byoung (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the responce Ron6519. I am having the same problem and now I believe I found the answer. Thanks again.


----------



## joecaption (Oct 31, 2011)

Some windows have balancers in the head piece, which is a coiled spring with strings running down the sides, some have what looks like a 
spring on the sides, even more have what looks like a screw. Newer windows do not even have any of that and count on friction on the side of the windows.
So without more info hard to tell.


----------



## njglass (Dec 12, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> The windows have balances, one on each side of the window sash to counterbalance the sashes weight.  One or both of yours broke.
> Before you remove the sash, be sure you have a source for the replacement part.  These are specialized parts, you will not find in hardware or big box stores.
> Look in the local yellow pages or the internet for a local supplier.
> As these things are sized to the sash and vary in design, you should bring the broken one to the store with you so they can match it.
> Replace both sides while you're at it.  They usually run $10-15 each.


 
Once in a while the balances in your window are still functional but just become detached from the window itself. I have fixed many windows and this is often the case. You will need a balance winder to put the tension back in most balance systems. Good luck!


----------

